# Help with Postfix install on FreeBSD



## drbabbers (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,

I am having some problems installing Postfix to my FreeBSD 5.4 machine. This is what happens:

su-2.05b# cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix 

su-2.05b# make install clean

===>   postfix-2.5.5,1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.6 - found
===>   postfix-2.5.5,1 depends on shared library: sasl2.2 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sasl2.2 in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2
===>  cyrus-sasl-2.1.22_2 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/cyrus-sasl2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.

---------

I am not quite sure how to resolve this part:

===>  cyrus-sasl-2.1.22_2 cannot install: unknown LIBTOOL version: 15.

I would appreciate any help on this issue. Thanks.

D


----------



## brd@ (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about this specific error, but you could try removing all libtool related software with:


```
pkg_delete libtool\*
```

And then attempt to reinstall Postfix. Libtool IIRC is only used during the build process, so uninstalling it should be fine (it will pull it back in).


----------



## drbabbers (Nov 17, 2008)

brd@ said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about this specific error, but you could try removing all libtool related software with:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you for your help. I have done as you instructed, the Postfix installation gets a lot further, but fails at this point:

        Everything is up to date. Type 'make test' to run test suite.
===>  Installing for perl-5.8.8_1
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if lang/perl5.8 already installed
/usr/local/sbin/pkg_info: not found
*** Error code 127

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

D


----------



## brd@ (Nov 17, 2008)

It is strange that it is looking for pkg_info(1) in that path, it should be in /usr/sbin/pkg_info. Do you have any weird environment variables set, or is sysutils/pkg_install installed?


----------

